# Salisbury MD Show N Go



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They will have a show next week - you might want to attend that. 

When you go there, have them direct you to the obedience or rally ring. You can go on Infodog.com to find a judging program, which will show you what rings are doing what at what time. This is usually released the week of the show, so you can plan on when to get there. 

When you go to a show, if people up and warming up their dogs, then best not to disturb them. People who are sitting down on the side of the ring or the stewards or the club officials are ideal for asking questions and getting more information on what's going on in the ring. Don't be shy. 

There are snobs out there in both obedience and agility, but in general people are eager to welcome new people in and share the love of the sport. 

Show and Go's are fun matches. It can be a bit chaotic and sometimes is more training than showing. <- It might be informative from that standpoint that you get to see all the bits and pieces. I think there might also be people you can sit and talk to and they may be a little more relaxed than at a show. But it isn't always a sure thing? You can contact somebody as a club to see if they could talk to you when you come in? I have definitely been at matches where there are officers of the club sitting on the side and explaining everything to newcomers.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the information! If nothing else it'll give me the opportunity to see where we need to go when we start the classes. Unfortunately I have to work next weekend or I would love to go to the show. Maybe I'll pick up a pointer or two and get a feel for how things are run.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am scheduled to get the Presidential Volunteer Award this Sat.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------

